

Pebble takes on Apple App Review - fredley
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-time-awesome-smartwatch-no-compromises/posts/1251424

======
fredley
Given the infamous 'running to the press and trashing us' clause, sadly I
don't think this will help their cause. However, if you've been in review for
43 days, I guess there's nothing else you can do.

------
Someone1234
Can anyone say how long a typical Apple app review takes? Even ballpark. I
just want to know if 43 days is unusually high or pretty normal for them.
Seems high to me, but I've never submitted an app to Apple so...

~~~
sirlantis
It's normally ~10 days, with most of that time in the "Waiting for Review"
state, and then just one day for the "In Review" state.

There's a public statistic on
[http://appreviewtimes.com/](http://appreviewtimes.com/) driven by people
tweeting their review times.

------
lsllc
#FreeOurPebbleTime

